

Like Chrome but miss the Firefox AwesomeBar? Try Fauxbar - eavc
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hibkhcnpkakjniplpfblaoikiggkopka

======
eavc
The Omnibox has some strange UI choices, and this little extension is about as
good a workaround as you'll find right now until they implement a patch.

